

API Gateway and AWS Lambda allow you to never use servers again – live stream - jlag34
https://www.livecoding.tv/ac360/

======
anoncoder
I agree that these are interesting services. But please, do some simple math.
The prices climb astronomically even for relatively low rps. It's only useful
for small services at this point.

Here are the costs for a 50 rps lambda function served by API Gateway for one
month:

Requests = 50x60x60x24x30 = 129,600,000 request per month API Gateway Costs =
129,600,000 x 3.5/M = $453

Convert the requests to GB/s at 512M and 100ms requests, we get:

129,600,000 x 512/1024 * .1 = $113

$453 + $113 = $566/mo for 50rps. Please note the .1 multiplier. For every
100ms increase in your request time, add another $113. So for a 1 second
request, you get $1130.

This doesn't even count other machines you need to run to handle databases,
etc, it's for the most bare vanilla request.

For a simple lambda function with no external servers, you can easily serve
50rps from a micro for $9/month.

------
fiatjaf
How do you test these things?

~~~
icedchai
you do it live, of course.

~~~
fiatjaf
That's my method.

